# Cost of case of beer in Cancun



## cerralee (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm trying to do the math on whether to get an owners package discount while staying at Imperial Fiesta Club.  One of the unknowns in my math equation is the cost of the typical case of beer at a Walmart type store in Cancun.  I'm sure there are not many beer drinking Tuggers out there but if there are and you've bought a case of beer and you remember what you paid for it it please let me know.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 25, 2009)

Beers run about $1.00 per bottle for most Mexican brands.


----------



## alfie (Feb 25, 2009)

*Beers*

I just went down and checked...Bud 16pesos a can, Corona 14 pesos and XXLager is 12 pesos, at a rate of 14.40 pesos for a USD.  The bottles are cheaper at 11.50 pesos...Less than a dollar.  If you want to bring something, bring peanut butter...


----------



## urban5 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Based on my previous experience*

beer bought downtown such as in WalMart was approximately 50% of the cost of buying in the Resort Markets.  I don't remember seeing a price for a case of beer, it was always priced by the can.   So based on the prices that Alfie posted (I assume Royal market prices) you can decide if its worth the effort to make a run into town.


----------



## buceo (Feb 25, 2009)

I just have to summarize, Alfie read the post, left his villa, went downstairs to the market, checked beer prices and reported in.  Thanks Alfie, that's above and beyond, kudos!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2009)

buceo said:


> I just have to summarize, Alfie read the post, left his villa, went downstairs to the market, checked beer prices and reported in.  Thanks Alfie, that's above and beyond, kudos!



The question is, did he come back empty handed, or is there a taste-test now in progress?


----------



## cerralee (Feb 26, 2009)

alfie said:


> I just went down and checked...Bud 16pesos a can, Corona 14 pesos and XXLager is 12 pesos, at a rate of 14.40 pesos for a USD.  The bottles are cheaper at 11.50 pesos...Less than a dollar.  If you want to bring something, bring peanut butter...



Thanks Alfie, that really was above and beyond.  It makes my decision easier,  Now I just have to figure out if the resort will let us keep a little cooler poolside or not.

Thanks to everyone else too, I hope a taste test was involved-I'm not usually a beer drinker but I do like the sol.


----------



## urban5 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bringing your own drinks*

to the pool or the beach in a cooler is not a problem at the Royal Resorts, I do it all the time.  Enjoy your visit, and have a cold one for me.


----------



## Kenrabs (Feb 26, 2009)

Last week at Walmart I think Corona was 170 pesos a case if I'm not mistaken. You can bring coolers to the pool. I recommend a soft bag type cooler. Easy to carry and put in luggage.


----------



## alfie (Feb 27, 2009)

*Wine tasting*

Actually we did do the wine tasting...and to suggest that a fellow Tugger go home empty handed...well shame on you.


----------

